# First HO Layout. Out of the planning phase!



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

*Scratching my head...*

New to the forum here. Also new to this fantastic hobby. The only problem is that I am frustrated already and I don't even have a functioning layout! :laugh: 

Attached is the layout (Senior Twice Around SCARM) that I have built the benchwork for, placed the foam and I have all of the roadbed and track laid for the mainline. After looking at it over and over again I realize how terribly unhappy I am going to be with the functionality of this layout. So before I go any further I have decided to potentially make some modifications.

"Layout 1" is a proposed change to the current layout that will not require much in the way of benchwork modification and will add a ton more switching and the possibility of more industry and so on. It is a rough draft that I put together this afternoon in a short time so forgive the crudeness of it.

I also have a third potentil option of which I am sure that will get a ton of support on here from what I have read in other posts. I have the space to do an around the room style layout that could be around 12' x 20'. The only issue that I have with this is that I have already purchased all of the 18" radius track and the snap switches. 

I am really at a loss here to some extent because I have wanted to get involved in this hobby for a long time and finally I have the space to do it but I am struggling to figure out what to do. I am running on a tight budget from month to month as I have 4 month old twins and my wife is supportive for now as long as I don't go too crazy! 

Please feel free to comment and give suggestions as I really need some insight into my dilemma. Thanks in advance for any advice!

Also, I know it has been discussed a million times but I can't remember or figure out how to imbed my pictures if someone can refresh me on how to do that, thanks!


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I like number 2::'


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I like them both, but I'm drawn to the busy-ness of the second, it looks like fun to operate. Although the first would leave room for a lot of opportunity for scenery and buildings. 

The biggest consideration I see for those 2 layouts is that if you build it to fit in a corner, to save valuable floorspace, you need to factor in your reach. From what I understand, 30" is a good maximum.

Remember though its not all about the track, if you're planing detailed scenery and the benchwork is bolted to the wall (ie. no rear access possible at all) you don't want to be crawling over the foreground for hours while you get the awkward corner finished.

edit .
other thoughts.

I'm a big fan of around the room style layouts, larger raduis curves (24" +) not only look better but they function better too.
Because its larger, you can't see it all at once. So its not just doing loops in front of you... you can immerse yourself... When a train leaves your fielf of vision it can be leaving for a palce in your imagination many many miles away, going on adventures and such. on a smaller layout you might use scenic dividers to get this effect.

Because its not just running loops in front of you, it may hold your interest for longer too. short and long term.


Anyways. Thats my thoughts before I hit the hay. Happy weekend everyone


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Go around the room. I decided on making a large layout to make sure this wasn't something that I hurried up, finished and then cast aside because it was boring to operate. I didn't want to just watch trains go round and round.

Sell the sectional track and buy flextrack. You won't regret it. 18" radius will limit what you can run regarding cars/locomotives. Go 24" minimum (bigger if possible) on the mainline and you'll be able to run anything on your layout.

I'm a fan of the big autoracks and intermodal equipment and long passenger equipment and those just don't look right (or operate well) on smaller radii.

If you've got 12x20 to work with, you could have some very interesting shaped benchwork (loop out into a peninsula away from the wall to get an extra 12-16ft of mainline run and another town) and get a TON more RR in that area without the tracks being cluttered together. I like to have room for scenery/details, not just a spaghetti bowl of track without a ton of purpose.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Of your two choices I like #2, just more interesting even without scenery etc. However, if you can do it, use all of the space you can get your hands on! I am purposely making a small layout to serve as a part of a furniture piece in the future, but the one thing that frustrates me is the lack of space to let my imagination play. Remember, these things take years and are never really finished, so why not have a lot of room to play? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I like the second one better but would think about a second mainline all the way around also if it can be added.


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for all of your replies. I really like option 2 as well and for now I think that is the best option for me. I have already removed the track and roadbed from the layout and just need to add the other 2 x 4 ft bench work and foam and then I can begin laying out the track. I will need to do it in phases but I currently have the track for the mainline, the passing sidings and the 2 industry spurs. The yard and turntable will come later. I have a picture of phase 1 that I will upload as soon as I can and I will also get pictures of the layout as I get work done. Thanks again for the responses!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

As previously noted.....a max. 30 inch reach, across the layout, really needs to be considered (if one has to lean across the layout, damage can occur). Number 2 looks great.


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

That won't be an issue as the whole table is on wheels and I have the room to move it out, definitely could be an issue if not though! Thanks for looking out!


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

As promised here is stage 1 of my new layout. I still need to get the benchwork done which I will try and get to this weekend and then start laying out the track. Any thoughts?


----------



## NumberOne (Sep 19, 2012)

Plenty of room for a reverse loop.

-Mark


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd put another industry off of the passing track at the top. It's nice to have a spot to drop off/pick-u/set-out cars for the industries without fouling the mainline. Currently both of your industry spurs go directly off of the mainline, and you have no way for the train to switch ends in order to push cars into the industry or to pull them out.

Also - trains can only run in a single direction on this layout. Any thoughts of adding a reverse loop?


----------



## NumberOne (Sep 19, 2012)

Like this, for example:


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

NumberOne said:


> Like this, for example:


I will have to put some thought into that. Below is the plan for the complete layout. I will be doing this in phases.


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

Something like this?


----------



## NumberOne (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, that will do it!

It's also a good idea to make the two tracks that are fed by the turntable extra long, that way you can service extra long locos, since in those cases you would be driving the loco directly through the turntable.

-Mark


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

That be one nice layout .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure I see what the purpose of this branch is, it duplicates the next one in the same direction.

I'd also consider two mainlines so you can run two consits at the same time.


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm not sure I see what the purpose of this branch is, it duplicates the next one in the same direction.
> 
> I'd also consider two mainlines so you can run two consits at the same time.


I had considered that but I guess my thoughts were direct access to the two industry spurs from the roundhouse with a switcher or other small diesel without having to hit the mainline. Am I off on my thought process there?


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

Wanted to give you all an update. I have the benchwork complete now and will hopefully get to lay some track soon. I will get more pictures when I get further along.


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

I decided it was time to move this from the design forum to the layout forum as progress has been made.  I am building an HO layout on an 8 x 8 L. I will be building this in stages so it will take some time but it should be fun along the way! Here is what I have so far.

Stage 1









Possible final layout 









Unsure of adding the reverse loop









My Benchwork


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Benchwork looks nice ... diagonal braces on legs; adjustable feet to level on floor; foam top.

A+ from me!

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks great. I counted the turnouts and at $22 each you are looking at $462 just in turnouts not including track and the turntable. Hope you got some money saved up 
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Caviguy said:


> I decided it was time to move this from the design forum to the layout forum as progress has been made.


Caviguy,

I merged your two threads into one, here in the My Layout section. Best for everyone to keep track of your layout build in one place.

Keep us posted!

TJ


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Benchwork looks nice ... diagonal braces on legs; adjustable feet to level on floor; foam top.
> 
> A+ from me!
> 
> TJ


Thanks tj!


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

Artieiii said:


> Looks great. I counted the turnouts and at $22 each you are looking at $462 just in turnouts not including track and the turntable. Hope you got some money saved up
> -Art


$22?!?!?  I have been getting then for $16.82. Granted that is still not cheap and yes it will be a large investment. The cost is one of the main reasons that this will be done in stages. I already have all of the track and switches needed for "Stage 1" so atleast I can get it started and once I get a DCC system I can still run trains on it.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I was quoting the price from my LHS. Online pricing is better. Good luck with your layout very action packed /) /)
-Art


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, sometimes the LHS can be over-priced. I am an IT guy by trade so I spend alot of time on the internet making it very easy to just buy what I need from there. Not to mention, as you said, online pricing is usually alot better.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

With two side up against the wall....can you reach from the front to the back of the layout, without laying across the layout?


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

Carl said:


> With two side up against the wall....can you reach from the front to the back of the layout, without laying across the layout?


It's hard to tell but those are wheels under the bench legs. The whole things rolls around very nicely and makes for easy access.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Maybe put an engine escape crossover on the long yard track. I'll illustrate what I mean when I get back on the main PC


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

I did not get alot done this weekend but I was able to layout the track and trace it so that I can start laying the cork when I have the time.


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

I got all of the roadbed and track laid over the last few days. 

I guess the next steps will be to get my DCC system and also get the wiring going. Any recommendations on the type of wire to buy? Also are barrier strips how you guys are joining all of the leads together?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

looking great


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Good start, foam rules.
I use road bed on the mainline loop only.

!4 AWG for bus, 22 for drops w/ soldered connections & shrink tube.
KISS is my rule.


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

I put together my first building this weekend! It isn't completey finished yet as I have the details to add, stairs, downspouts, etc. Also I need to clean up some of the joints along the foundation and corners. Overall I am not disgusted with it but it was my very first building ever.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks good. The first one is always the hardest, if it's still standing tomorrow then you did good.


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

The freight terminal is pretty much done. I placed it roughly where it will go on the layout. Tell me what you think.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

It's cool. Any opportunity to have one (or more) of the bay doors completely or partially open so you can detail the interior?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

that freight depot is cool. was it pricey?


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

broox said:


> that freight depot is cool. was it pricey?


It was very inexpensive. It is a Pikestuff kit found at http://www.rixproducts.com/5415001.htm.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Been away from here for a while, just got back and looking around. Nice start . Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

I picked up a few new pieces for my railroad this weekend on EBAY.


----------

